# what best to do/eat/drink until egg collection?



## Ann1010 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Girls


I wonder if you can give me any advice on what to do/eat/drink up to the time your eggs are collected? I am on an IVF cycle for the first time and starting the injections Gonal F today for 9 days before the eggs are collected. 


Thank you


Ann


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there & welcome to FF

You've come to the right place for support and advise.

If you use the search tool you'll find 100's of threads discussing this as it's a very frequently asked question 

A few years ago I put together some hints/tips for during treatment and 2ww. It's now included within a pinned post at top of the ICSI board...here's the link...hopefully you'll find some of it helpful 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.msg3691031#msg3691031

Lots of luck to you....fingers crossed for 1st time lucky  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ann1010 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Natasha
Thank you so much for your reply. It is very useful. 
Ann


----------

